

Ask HN: Review my bootstrapped startup, Quantonomics - didigogo


======
lux
If I'm going to take a service seriously, I don't want to spot spelling errors
within 20 seconds of hitting the homepage.

stradegies->strategies

That said, interesting idea using JS to create buying/selling patterns and
test them against historic data. That could be handy, if not just geeky fun :)

------
didigogo
Please checkout my new startup and let me know what you think. Its a
marketplace to buy, sell, trade stock applications.

Homepage: <http://quantonomics.com>

Example Source: <http://quantonomics.com/community/forum/3-trading-systems>

Marketplace: <http://quantonomics.com/applications>

Documentation: <http://quantonomics.com/documentation>

------
davidw
<http://quantonomics.com/>

Looks kind of neat, although being in the middle of 'A Random Walk Down Wall
Street', and being pretty convinced of the "buy an index fund and hold it"
strategy, I don't think I'm the target market.

------
isfinite
Interesting concept. Some major JS errors going on all over the site which
doesn't give me much confidence on the accuracy of the experiments. Needs some
major work but the concept overall is solid.

------
sab2
Here's a small change you can make to engage users:

Tell them benefits not features. Users will like that more. Make all the
bullet points speak for how awesome your product is!

~~~
sab2
PS: Also you need to choose who your target market is and appeal to them by
probably writing it - For wallstreet veterans, new age tech ninjas, etc (I
made these target demographics up- you could do it much better)

------
fractallyte
Top left: fix the typo in the most important part of the page - the title!
(Should be 'Quantonomics')

